# A new angle on pen photography



## gketell (Jun 1, 2008)

If you are looking for something a little different here is one for you.  This was shot in a light tent with the opening UP and the camera exactly above the pen.  Then the lighting came from both sides with the lights just below the pen height.  Gives you two "softer" lines showing off the shine and a clear stripe to see the blank in its full glory.






I don't know if I like it or not.  Your thoughts.
GK


----------



## gerryr (Jun 1, 2008)

Nicely done, Greg, but I'm not sure about that center stripe.  Did you try it with the lights higher?


----------



## stevers (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg,
I've been using the down angle system for some time and I like it. Can limit some things, but makes for good shots. Less likely hood of the pen moving on you.


----------



## gketell (Jun 1, 2008)

Gerry, 

In this case I didn't.  It was a "quicky" before the buyer ran off with it and I had had the photo tent setup for the TPS pen photography work.  I'll give that a try on future shots.

Steve,

What you can't see is that below the barrel of the pen is a thin strip of paper that I bent into an 'M' shape to keep the pen from rolling.  Works great when shooting from above but not at all when shooting from the side.  

GK


----------

